# كيف يتم حساب عمر المحرك



## adel mussa (1 أكتوبر 2009)

متي يتم ارسال المحرك الي العمرة كيف يتم تقدير ذلك


----------



## 0yaz9 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كيف تحسب اعمار الطائرات والاجهزة والمعدات المركبة عليها 


ان هياكل الطائرات والاجهزة والمعدات المركبة عليها لا تستخدم بشكل عشوائي بل يخضع استخدامها الى نظام حساب اعمار صارم استنادا لعدد من المقاييس والاسس التي تعتمد على مجموعة عوامل اهمها:

1 . طبيعة الاجهادات التي يتعرض هذا الجزء او ذاك . وهذه الاجهادات يمكن تحديها بالانواع التالية : 
أ . اجهادات حرارية 
ب . اجهادات ايروديناميكية 
ح . اجهادات القوى الناتجة عن الاستخدام ( مثل الصدمات ولحظات الاقلاع والهبوط والشد العكسي ووسائل اخماد سرعة الطائرات بعد الهبوط . 
2 . مدى تأثير هذا الجزء اوذاك على سلامة الطيران 
3 . موقع هذا الجزء او ذاك في الطائرة مثل ( سيقان العجلات , ومحور اسطح التحكم والتوجيه 
واجزاء محارك الطائرات وملحقاتها ... الخ ) 
4 . التأثيرات الكهربائية والكيمياوية المختلفة على الاجهزة والمعدات 
5 . طبيعة استخدام الاجهزة والمعدات ابتداءا من لحظة الاقلاع وحتى الهبوط 
6 . طبيعة المادة المصنوع منها الجزء المركب على الطائرة ( فحساب اعمار المواد المطاطية يختلف عن المواد الاخرى ... ) . 

والغرض من حساب الاعمار بهذا المستوى من الدقة والاهتمام هو : 

1 . تحقيق اعلى سلامة طيران . 
2 . استغلال كامل العمر الافتراضي للطائرات والاجزاء المركبة على متنها 
3 . عدم تجاوز محدوديات الاستخدام . 
واستنادا الى ذلك تم استخدام الطرق التالية في حساب الاعمار استنادا الى طبيعة الجهاز والعوامل المؤثرة على استخدامه كما جاء بالفقرات من ( 1 ـــ 6 ) المشار لها اعلاه وكما بلي : 
ـــ حساب العمر الكلي ( الزمن والتقويمي ) وتحديد عدد مرات التصليح العام خلال الخدمة الكلية
للطائرة واجزاءها . 
ـــ حساب العمر لغاية التصليح العام الاول 
ــــ حساب الاعمار بالاشهر 
ــــ حساب الاعمار بساعات الاشتغال في الجو ( ابتداءا من لحظة الاقلاع وحتى لحظة الهبوط عند ملامسة الطائرة لارض المطار ) .
ـــ حساب الاعمار بساعات الاشتغال عل الارض ( قبل الاقلاع ) 
ـــ حساب الاعمار بساعات الاشتغال الكلية ( على الارض وفي الجو ) 
ـــ حساب الاعمار بعدد مرات هبوط واقلاع الطائرة . 
ـــ حساب الاعمار بعدد مرات التصليح العام OH / لغاية التصليح العام الاول / مابين تصليحين عامين . 
ـــ حساب الاعمار بعدد مرات استخدام النظام الاقصى للمحرك 
ـــ حساب الاعمار بعدد الطبقات الممسوحة . 
ـــ حساب الاعمار بعدد مرات الشحن والتفريغ . 
ـــ حساب اعمار الخزن .

وادناه جداول تبين امثلة توضيحية لكل عمر من الاعمار : 

http://www.air.flyingway.com/up/uploads/04c47fd31c.jpg


http://www.air.flyingway.com/up/uploads/261462123f.jpg

http://www.air.flyingway.com/up/uploads/960635ee74.jpg

http://www.air.flyingway.com/up/uploads/bc85492d7c.jpg

http://www.air.flyingway.com/up/uploads/146999234c.jpg

http://www.air.flyingway.com/up/uploads/a0f111239b.jpg
ملاحظة:
بالنسبة لاعمار الخزن لجميع المعدات المركبة على الطائرة تحدد بسنتين في ظروف خزن تتناسب مع كل مادة وبحسب ما مثبت في كتب الصيانة .وبعد انتهاء عمر الخزن يجب اتخاذ الاجراءات المناسبة لتجديد عمر خزن المواد . هذا هو المعمول به في النظام الشرقي . اما بالنسبة للنظام الغربي فان عمر الخزن غير محدد الا في حالات خاصة ولمواد محدودة جدا. 

هناك الكثير من المنظومات والاجزاء المهمة الاخرى التي تحسب اعمارها بطرق اخرى تناسب طرق استخدامها مثل ( الاجزاء المطاطية والفلا تر والواشرات وفحمات مولدات التيار المستمر والمتغير ومواسير الهايدروليك المختلفة ومواسير ضغط الوقود ومواسير الضغط الستاتيكي والديناميكي ...الخ ) .

ان حساب الاعمار يجب ان يوثق بشكل مفصل في السجلات والوثائق الخاصة بذلك واي تجاوز او اهمال في حساب الاعمار او التوثيق العشوائي يؤدي الى حدوث مخاطر سلبية كبيرة على سلامة الطيران . 

يلاحظ ان النظام الشرقي يدخل في تفاصيل اوسع مما يدخل فيه النظام الغربي في حساب الاعمار لهياكل ومحركات الطائرات واجزاء المنظومات المركبة عليها وخصوصا الاعمار التقويمية ( الزمنية ) التي تحدد العمر الكلي للاستخدام ويكون التركيز على ساعات الاشتغال واستحقاق الفحوصات الدورية المبرمجة . 

هذا ما علمناه من خبرتنا المتواضعة بخصوص هذا الموضوع . 

في الختام تقبلوا خالص تحياتي وبانتظار مداخلاتكم وارائكم لتعم الفائدة للجميع .


----------

